# 1/2 gal canning jars



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone know where to get this time of year? If not, when do you think stores will start stocking?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never seen them in stores. Look all the time at auctions and yard sales. I believe you can order them online though. I like to "oven" can flour, corn meal, etc. in them. If you find any in a store, like to know which one. Maybe there will be one in my neck of the woods.....Janet


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

If you have an Ace Hardware store nearby you can order here and have free shipping to your local store.​


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought mine at Sears Hardware store.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kkbinco said:


> If you have an Ace Hardware store nearby you can order here and have free shipping to your local store.​


My son has an Ace store, so he sells them to me at cost. I bought 6cases last year for $8.38 a case, or 8.78 a case? It was a good price though, less than $9 per 6 jars. 
But, yes, you can get them at ACE. Just ask the manager there to order them for you.


----------



## Hotshot (Mar 6, 2009)

Any True Value hardware store can order them for you year round or go to True value .com and order them and have them deliverd to a local store


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I see them more often at my local farm store.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Ace hardware & check for coupons...there are some out right now for 50% off.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Here in Texas we can get them at Tractor Supply Stores.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I just bought some a few days ago at Kroger. Don't know if you have that where you are or not but also our Tractor Supply did have them. Think they should start stocking again after holidays.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Like another poster said, Ace hardware.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I buy mine at the little store run by a Mennonite family. It is under ten dollars for a half dozen. That probably won't help if a store like that isn't in your area.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I got mine at our local hardware store.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Sandra, I am not sure where you are in NC, but Lanier's in Lexington is stocked for homesteaders and HUGE! If you are anywhere close, you need a day trip just to investigate and enjoy. Anyway, they have jars all year. I just bought several cases of half gallons from them. It will take you at least 3 hours just to roam around this big old hardware store. We love to make it a day trip from where we are.

Lexington is quite a fun little town. There is a family run grocery store right in the center of town that has been in business since the early 1900's. People come from miles away to get their cheese.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Lexington, according to Mapquest, is 1 1/2 hrs away. Thanks for info.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought mine locally at a nice privately owned hardware store. They are hard to find!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually have an aqua one.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I just bought two cases at an auction and the jars came filled and vacuum sealed with stuff. One each:

small red beans 
pinto beans
black beans 
cranberry beans 
great northern beans 
light red kidney beans
dark red kidney beans, 
navy beans
barley 
rice
gourmet white popcorn 
macaroni


All of this was $39 ($45.85 with fees and tax). What a deal!

Jars were dated 2/2012 when sealed.


----------



## paqcrewmama (Oct 6, 2012)

www.dutchvalleyfoods.com

You need to find a local store/supplier they work with (if you call them they'll help you locate local supplier). I get many of my bulk supplies through a local woman who owns a family run bakery. She places my order with her own. I believe they now have direct order on things, too but I haven't inquired much because I have the bakery owner.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there a yard sale page in your area on facebook? I posted on ours that I would buy canning jars of all sizes with or without lids, and I listed what Walmart charged, asking people to message me if they could beat that price. I ended up with 72 new pint jars for $25, 15 1/2 used gallon jars for $15, and 25 used quart jars for $15. People may have them in their attic and be happy to get rid of them.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Check earth fare. I was in the one in Boone tonight. They had 6 - 1/2 gallon jars for 8.99 or 9.99 I got some half pints for 7.49 and pints for 7.99 In their daily email they had a coupon for a free lb of cooked shrimp with a 10.00 purchase. Dh went through and got two cases of jars and a lb of free shrimp and I did the same. DD is having a few friends over tomorrow. So we will be serving shrimp cocktail.


----------

